# Somebody help me!!!



## cricketnoise (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok, it seems as though everything I eat bloats my belly horrible.  With that being said, I've tried smaller meals larger meals high fat low carb and the opposite.  Anybody have any experience with this please let me know. I mean the gas is awful sometimes painful. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Beano or gasx plus a fiber supp


----------



## kbarthejr (Jan 2, 2017)

Probiotics

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2017)

could be a lot of things...if your bloating from anything you eat and your diet is not one sided(as in the same 5 things ed)....chances are your intestines are inflamed.....first thing to use would be a quality probiotic and some papaya digestive enzymes....also drink as little as possible while you eat..


----------



## emcewen (Jan 13, 2017)

My girlfriend has always said there's a shit ton of pockets in your intestines that grow if you eat like crap for years. She was vegan for a long long time, had a colonic and cleared out something like 12lbs of crap. She said it was the first time in her life she had a flat stomach lol. Anyway, go get your arse flushed

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 14, 2017)

What does your diet look like right now? Has this been going on for a very long time? I'd recommend a good probiotic regardless. You can also do a basic test if you're food sensitive (e.g. gluten, etc.) by reviewing what you eat and eliminating individual things one at a time, e.g. oats, that might have wheat or items like that. 

Here's a list of the most common food allergies:  http://www.webmd.com/allergies/food-triggers#1
Also if you eat boatloads of things like broccoli, collard greens, etc. these we don't have a natural enzyme to break down, so digestive enzymes can be useful. I've experienced this when competition diet w/ a lot of broccoli.


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 15, 2017)

sassy69 said:


> What does your diet look like right now? Has this been going on for a very long time? I'd recommend a good probiotic regardless. You can also do a basic test if you're food sensitive (e.g. gluten, etc.) by reviewing what you eat and eliminating individual things one at a time, e.g. oats, that might have wheat or items like that.
> 
> Here's a list of the most common food allergies:  http://www.webmd.com/allergies/food-triggers#1
> Also if you eat boatloads of things like broccoli, collard greens, etc. these we don't have a natural enzyme to break down, so digestive enzymes can be useful. I've experienced this when competition diet w/ a lot of broccoli.


What is a good digestive enzyme?  There are quite a variety on the market.  Do you have any experience with a particular product?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 15, 2017)

cricketnoise said:


> What is a good digestive enzyme?  There are quite a variety on the market.  Do you have any experience with a particular product?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Currently using "Super Digestaway" from Solaray, but generally I just get "digestive enzymes", whatever brand. Another readily available option is Papaya Enzymes.


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 15, 2017)

I am trying to stay around 205# with hard density... so I eat big train wicked and rest alot.  However the bloating is killing me.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

Im a big fan of papaya enzymes for anything that makes you have heartburn...

a digestive enzyme blend of almost any brand for everything else


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 8, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Im a big fan of papaya enzymes for anything that makes you have heartburn...
> 
> a digestive enzyme blend of almost any brand for everything else



You are absolutely right here.


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 13, 2017)

s2h said:


> could be a lot of things...if your bloating from anything you eat and your diet is not one sided(as in the same 5 things ed)....chances are your intestines are inflamed.....first thing to use would be a quality probiotic and some papaya digestive enzymes....also drink as little as possible while you eat..


I agree here. You are absolutely right here.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 19, 2017)

I think i got better article on webmd about your gas and bloating issue https://www.webmd.com/ibs/ibs-gas


cricketnoise said:


> What is a good digestive enzyme?  There are quite a variety on the market.  Do you have any experience with a particular product?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Im a big fan of papaya enzymes for anything that makes you have heartburn...
> 
> a digestive enzyme blend of almost any brand for everything else


No doubt that papaya can reduces heartburn super fast!


----------



## Push50 (Nov 20, 2017)

Do you eat a lot of Grains?  Have you ever bee tested for gluten sensitivity?


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 20, 2017)

Try to separate your foods on few general groups : carbo, fat and proteins. And check your reaction on each. This will be first step for understanding your problem. About enzymes : there is 3 pharm base. Amilaza (carbo), Lipaza (fat) and Proteinaza (proteins). Usually enzyme products contain all from this but in different parts. Remember about this ! And use enzymes in accordance this.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 4, 2017)

Vegetables and fiber food.


----------



## AllesT (Dec 30, 2017)

> Beano or gasx plus a fiber Supplement



Gasx plus is awesome, This product is used to relieve symptoms of extra gas such as belching, bloating, and feelings of pressure/discomfort in the stomach/gut.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

It's all about constipation. You may try a glass of hot water in the morning in empty stomach everyday. It still works for me.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, Gas-X goes to work in your body quickly for fast relief and the result is so good.


----------



## AllesT (Jan 26, 2018)

You can use Gas-X Capsule. This product is used to relieve symptoms of extra gas such as belching, bloating, and feelings of pressure/discomfort in the stomach/gut. Simethicone helps break up gas bubbles in the gut.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

AllesT said:


> You can use Gas-X Capsule. This product is used to relieve symptoms of extra gas such as belching, bloating, and feelings of pressure/discomfort in the stomach/gut. Simethicone helps break up gas bubbles in the gut.



Yes, you are right, Bro!


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 12, 2018)

It took a good cleaning for me ..and then slowly learning what foods cause the bloat ..some spices on food will cause bloat .., like  What's on Mexican food or Indian food..I can't do curry I blow right up.... No taco bell either..Lol 
Do a  Cleanse and start with bland food no spices  or  Preservatives if you  Can find it..drink only water..
..I think you will be surprised ...


----------

